# New T mid molt when opening



## Bhickman (Jun 8, 2017)

So my first online order came in today. My g pulchra when I unrolled paper towel I thought it was mangled but was mid molt. I've read to never touch them when molding so now I'm freaking out. These are our 2nd and 3rd Ts. I'll attach a pic

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 8, 2017)

It happens. Whats important is whats done is done.  Just leave it in peace to finish its work.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 8, 2017)

grayzone said:


> It happens. Whats important is whats done is done.  Just leave it in peace to finish its work.


Ok I was worried I'd read if you disturbed them they would or could die. I did put water in a very small cap and put enclosure in a closet lights off I don't know what to do. Just really scared me. Whole reason I made the order was for this one. As soon as it rolled out I was like crap. Thanks. I'm hoping it pulls on through

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 8, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> My g pulchra when I unrolled paper towel I thought it was mangled but was mid molt. I've read to never touch them when molding so now I'm freaking out.


In general, you don't want to mess with a molting tarantula, but if she was tightly packed, it's probably good that you unpacked her, as she might not have had enough space to molt. Hopefully she had not been molting for so long in the shipping container that the new exoskeleton had already begun to harden.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 8, 2017)

All you can really do is wait it out and hopefully it will be able to pull through alright .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 8, 2017)

That's what I'm worried about it seemed pretty tight was afraid it got stuck with no room and hardened it looks rather dark the new exo. It's been in transit since some time tues. I thought I saw it kind of move at one point. But can't say for sure. Just worried


----------



## Nixphat (Jun 8, 2017)

I could be wrong but it looks like it got the important parts out, so that would keep me hopeful. Maybe since there was already stress from the shipping, it didn't differentiate your taking it out as anything different from what it had already been going through... Wishful thinking, but I hope it pulls through!

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 8, 2017)

Contact the seller immediately, and let him/her know what is happening. Include that photo. Just in case the T doesn't make it, you should be able to ask for a replacement. This is in no way your fault.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Award 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 8, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Contact the seller immediately, and let him/her know what is happening. Include that photo. Just in case the T doesn't make it, you should be able to ask for a replacement. This is in no way your fault.


Ok thanks I have just waiting to hear back. I've got fingers crossed and hoping. Do they move alot or to the point we can really tell. O thought I had seen movement a time or 2 but may have been hopeful imagination or me moving. I've got it on a shelf in the closet been checking on it off on. Worried

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 8, 2017)

Is humidity good for them during molting?  Read both ways have read hot shower for increased humidity. But I don't know what to do I'm not really noticing movement. Don't knowing I even should though. I don't know what to do to help if it's not too late already


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 8, 2017)

It's legs are extremely mangled looking bent in weird direction


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 8, 2017)

Sometimes the legs do look weird until the T stretches out and does some post-molt yoga. Even if some of them aren't OK, another molt could fix that. Crossing my fingers for you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nixphat (Jun 8, 2017)

I wouldn't go too crazy with humidity, often it can do more harm than good. As far as the T is concerned, the fangs, carapace and opisthosoma are out, anything is possible. 

i.e.
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/disabled-a-minatrix-recovery-bad-molt.294088/

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 9, 2017)

So he is moving a little this morning but he's stuck. Back 2 legs on left side still completely in and 1 front and both back legs on right side. I did get some off old exp off and out of the way this morning. I let him go all night on his own hoping. But I don't know

Reactions: Optimistic 5


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 9, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> So he is moving a little this morning but he's stuck. Back 2 legs on left side still completely in and 1 front and both back legs on right side. I did get some off old exp off and out of the way this morning. I let him go all night on his own hoping. But I don't know


Moving is good.
And only some legs are stuck? 
Body is free, including chelicerae, pedipalps and fangs?
If it's only a few stuck legs (which he can discard) survival sounds more hopeful.

(fingers crossed for the poor thing -- what an ordeal)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 9, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> Moving is good.
> And only some legs are stuck?
> Body is free, including chelicerae, pedipalps and fangs?
> If it's only a few stuck legs (which he can discard) survival sounds more hopeful.
> ...


Missing looks like half of one of front legs. Pedipalps and fangs appear to be out pedipalps  are misshappened. Any leg that's out is misshappened some how. Both back legs on both sides are sprawled backwards in old exo still. Body and abdomen is arched.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 9, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Missing looks like half of one of front legs. Pedipalps and fangs appear to be out pedipalps  are misshappened. Any leg that's out is misshappened some how. Both back legs on both sides are sprawled backwards in old exo still. Body and abdomen is arched.


I'm hopeful if your T can eat and drink he can moult again to repair damage -- he just has to survive long enough to accomplish this.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 9, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> I'm hopeful if your T can eat and drink he can moult again to repair damage -- he just has to survive long enough to accomplish this.


What's the best way to get it to drink. Or is it bad to try during this process. I know it's been close to a day. I'm not sure how long its been trying in package.


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear this pal, bye the sound of it, it doesn't bode well for the poor wee thing, hope he/she is ok! As @Ellenantula said if your T can drink and eat it may make it through to it's next moult, then it'll begin to regenerate the lost limbs, I would deffo contact the seller though. Poor wee thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks he got back with me last night asked how it was going.  I told him.  And I've emailed again this morning to touch base with him.  On a positive note that A. Metallica and freebie C. Darlingi are doing fine at least. Stinks though this one is the reason for the order we got the metallica since we were already paying shipping so I told my wife to look and she really liked it  and it is beautiful by the way really glad we got it.  Am a little worried about the darlingI though lol new to this and heard it was a more defensive spider.  But on the flip side it's any about .5" so we can grow with it


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jun 9, 2017)

If it's still stuck in the molt now it's probably not going to make any more progress. This doesn't always work, if you have steady hands it helps, but as a last resort what you can do is moisten a cotton swab with luke warm water and gently try to rub the old exo off the spider, if it still peels back your in luck. 

The longer you wait the more the new exoskeleton will harden, thus making it more difficult to remove. I'm sorry to hear about this...really sucks. I hope it can pull through, good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks I did remove some of the loose old exo afraid to do anything else. Seller recommended leaving it alone so that's what I'll do I guess. Just sucks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## N1ghtFire (Jun 9, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Thanks I did remove some of the loose old exo afraid to do anything else. Seller recommended leaving it alone so that's what I'll do I guess. Just sucks.


My little A. minatrix has a worse molt and is still waiting for its first molt, but is alive and feisty. If it is still stuck at this point, I would suggest trying to remove the old exo from the legs or if that is not possible, amputating the legs. My A. minatrix lost 4 legs, both pedipalps, and three of those remaining legs are deformed.

If your spider survives the first week for its exo to harden up after removing the old exo/legs then you could refer to my thread to see how I am taking care of my disabled spider, and if you PM me or tag me I would be happy to offer advice and help if I can.













Poor bby A. minatrix bad molt :c



__ N1ghtFire
__ May 3, 2017
__ 19



						Poor little guy only has 4 legs left, buy only 1 is fully functional. 1 is in the molt still and...
					
















Disabled A. minatrix eating



__ N1ghtFire
__ May 12, 2017
__ 7

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 9, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> My little A. minatrix has a worse molt and is still waiting for its first molt, but is alive and feisty. If it is still stuck at this point, I would suggest trying to remove the old exo from the legs or if that is not possible, amputating the legs. My A. minatrix lost 4 legs, both pedipalps, and three of those remaining legs are deformed.
> If your spider survives the first week for its exo to harden up after removing the old exo/legs then you could refer to my thread to see how I am taking care of my disabled spider, and if you PM me or tag me I would be happy to offer advice and help if I can.


+1
This.


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 9, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> My little A. minatrix has a worse molt and is still waiting for its first molt, but is alive and feisty. If it is still stuck at this point, I would suggest trying to remove the old exo from the legs or if that is not possible, amputating the legs. My A. minatrix lost 4 legs, both pedipalps, and three of those remaining legs are deformed.
> 
> If your spider survives the first week for its exo to harden up after removing the old exo/legs then you could refer to my thread to see how I am taking care of my disabled spider, and if you PM me or tag me I would be happy to offer advice and help if I can.
> 
> ...


Thanks I think I actually did read it last night and thank you all help will be appreciated. Feel like I'm stuck I do want to help but unsure and me experience. And seller has said to let it alone so I don't know. Hoping to hear back from him soon.


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 9, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> +1
> This.


And me...


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 9, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Thanks he got back with me last night asked how it was going.  I told him.  And I've emailed again this morning to touch base with him.  On a positive note that A. Metallica and freebie C. Darlingi are doing fine at least. Stinks though this one is the reason for the order we got the metallica since we were already paying shipping so I told my wife to look and she really liked it  and it is beautiful by the way really glad we got it.  Am a little worried about the darlingI though lol new to this and heard it was a more defensive spider.  But on the flip side it's any about .5" so we can grow with it


No need to worry about the C. Darlingi, they're a look but don't touch sp. as long as you respect the T then there will be no problems.


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 9, 2017)

well good news i think given the situation.  seems it has cast off one side of rear legs.  there still attached to the other rear legs which are still attached to the spider.  just wanted to update everyone.  thanks @N1ghtFire any suggestions from here.  fixing to contact seller again also.  i dont want to let it just die but im afraid to do anything without talking to him.


----------



## Leila (Jun 9, 2017)

@N1ghtFire, that GIF of your feisty, disabled trooper you posted in that other thread is amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## N1ghtFire (Jun 10, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> well good news i think given the situation.  seems it has cast off one side of rear legs.  there still attached to the other rear legs which are still attached to the spider.  just wanted to update everyone.  thanks @N1ghtFire any suggestions from here.  fixing to contact seller again also.  i dont want to let it just die but im afraid to do anything without talking to him.


Pic would be helpful. 

It will probably drop the other two legs if needed. Usually the spider knows what's best. Just make sure the spider had water available, the molt already takes a lot out of them, plus loosing the legs and your little guy is gonna be really worn out and will beed to hydrate again. 

When my spider was out of its molt I put some water drips on its fangs or put its mouth in a water cap with a few drops of water so it could drink.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 10, 2017)

ok i will get some pics of it first thing in the morning of how it is now.  i have dripped water a couple times and set its mouth in a shallow bottle cap when i checked it earlier after i found the legs cast off on the one side.  thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 10, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> ok i will get some pics of it first thing in the morning of how it is now.  i have dripped water a couple times and set its mouth in a shallow bottle cap when i checked it earlier after i found the legs cast off on the one side.  thanks


That's great to hear, he's making some progress at least, hope all goes well from here on in.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 10, 2017)

I continue to be hopeful for any and all progress.

Stay in contact with seller, absolutely; but don't feel you can't care for your own T is it needs some assistance.   It's not your fault you received a T that moulted in transit -- and while I usually agree to leave Ts alone -- this was a special circumstance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone again. @N1ghtFire  Here are some pics. Can't get a good shot keeps showing up dark. What I'm noticing now and I hope it's just how it's holding them. The front legs and pedipalps seem to twisted all over the mouth area


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 10, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Thanks everyone again. Here are some pics. Can't get a good shot keeps showing up dark. What I'm noticing now and I hope it's just how it's holding them. The front legs and pedipalps seem to twisted all over the mouth area
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pedipalps was actually hooked under it's gang so I used a soft paintbrush and worked it out from under it. Seems to have opened it up. Doesn't seem to have great mobility with the legs it has worried about it's ability to eat if it does pull through. I just put a drop of water on it's mouth area. And yesterday moved it to a deli container with damp towel in the bottom. I did roll it over last night amd it was in a different spot this morning. Forgot to mention that. Also noticed one fang is tucked in like I always see them but the other it has stretched out guess you could say. Pics don't do alot of justice tries with and without flash. I guess it being black it always just got dark right as the pic took. Not sure why.


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 10, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> It's pedipalps was actually hooked under it's gang so I used a soft paintbrush and worked it out from under it. Seems to have opened it up. Doesn't seem to have great mobility with the legs it has worried about it's ability to eat if it does pull through. I just put a drop of water on it's mouth area. And yesterday moved it to a deli container with damp towel in the bottom. I did roll it over last night amd it was in a different spot this morning. Forgot to mention that. Also noticed one fang is tucked in like I always see them but the other it has stretched out guess you could say. Pics don't do alot of justice tries with and without flash. I guess it being black it always just got dark right as the pic took. Not sure why.


What are you using to take the Images?


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 10, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> I continue to be hopeful for any and all progress.
> 
> Stay in contact with seller, absolutely; but don't feel you can't care for your own T is it needs some assistance.   It's not your fault you received a T that moulted in transit -- and while I usually agree to leave Ts alone -- this was a special circumstance.





darkness975 said:


> What are you using to take the Images?


Phone


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 10, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Phone


Does it have any other options that let you change the quality/features of the images?  Most smart phones do, even the more basic ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## N1ghtFire (Jun 10, 2017)

Are there still two legs stuck in the molt? I can't really tell much from the pictures. Is it also able to flip itself over after you've turned it on your back?

If it moved around some then that's a good sign at least. As long as its fangs are okay it would be able to eat. You'd just have to hand feed it if it couldn't hold the food. 

It's first week after the molt and its first meal are the most important steps.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 10, 2017)

When I get back home I will try again. I did remove the 2 it cast off. From the rest of molt. I don't think it can flip on it's own I have been leaving it on it's legs not it's back I just flipped it for the pic. I put it's mouth in water earlier and it started flailing around so I pulled it back away. And flipped and put droplet on it's fang/mouth area


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 10, 2017)

@N1ghtFire Here are some better pics I hope best I can get. I did put another droplet on his fangs/mouth area just now when I got home. His legs and pedipalps seem to keep getting twisted up in that area also. I just had to move pedipalps I believe it was out from under his fang again. There so twisted. The other sorry is the angle of it's body and abdomen it looks like it will have a hard time drinking in its own it's mouth area is stuck up in the air

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 11, 2017)

Remaining back 2 legs are off now. I honestly can't remember I asked my wife. She says we left it on it's back when we left the house earlier u had put a droplet of water to drink. But when we got home it was right side up. I call it an it cause I don't know what it is yet what do you all call them before you know if it's male or female. Sorry off subject just trying to take my mind off this. Sucks it's our 2nd spider ever and first time order online and shipping so it's  been an ordeal with this. Itd not about the money at this point I honestly just want it to make it but it does suck I paid for this 1 3/4" sling what we paid for out mature female b albopilosum. And im afraid im gonna lose it. To go from just getting into this to having to stress and hand feed and water one is crazy. It was the biggest one out of the 3 we got and looked to be really packed in the paper towel roll. I dont know if it really jumped in size when it moltes or what but there wasnt a chance of it getting out with the room it had just sucks. Sorry it's just all I could think about since we've go them Thursday. I've been in here every chance I can get checking on it and doing what I can which isn't much with my complete lack of experience. I don't think i have noticed fang/mouth area not moving from what ive seen is that normal. I believe it's staying hydrated I'm trying to water a  few times a day since Friday. Just worried if that area is messed up from the bad molt. When I try to feed when time comes they won't work and it can't eat. One looks positioned normal but the other comes in from the side and is sticking out a bit. I will try and get a pic hopefully of the mouth area.


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 11, 2017)

@N1ghtFire.      Still some water from just trying to get it a drink. And is this the correct area. I've been using a small soft fine brush and dipping in bottle water and getting a droplet on top and letting it rest the droplet right on the fangs. I want to thank y'all so much for all the help and optimism I'm crossing fingers and hoping it makes it and turns in the the beautiful T it's meant to be. And wanted to add also I've mentioned a few times the angle of main body to abdomen noticed now that back legs are gone abdomen seems to be twisted I'm relation to main body. Spinnerets are to the left of her body instead of inline with the center line of its body

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 11, 2017)

Tried to get one of the abdomen and body.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm sorry you and the T are going through all this -- I know it must be stressful and frustrating. I know you must feel at a loss of whether to be hopeful or not; or whether this is all for nothing. 
It's a lot to take on.   

Sorry this happened and wish I could help you more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Leila (Jun 12, 2017)

I am so sorry that your little guy/gal is in such a bad way...it breaks my heart...

My love goes out to you both right now. ::hugs::

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 12, 2017)

As @Leila has put he/she, guy/gal is what I usually use when I don't know the sex, back to the point, I have to say your wee guy/gal doesn't look like it will stand much of a chance, I thought about posting this earlier, but thought NO give the wee guy/gal a chance, looking at  the picture today and your description, don't you feel it's time to say "I've done all I can for the poor wee guy/gal, time to put it out of it's misery" I really didn't want to post this, I'm thinking of the spider and all this stress it's been through, tough call but it's what I would do, this is in no way your fault and you've been fantastic looking after the T, but I feel the time is nigh. Sending you both lots and lots of positive vibes from the UK. Do the right thing, what *YOU!* feel is the right thing as your there in person seeing what we can't.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 12, 2017)

If it drinks, it has a chance. If it flips itself over, it has a chance. 
Not big ones, but they are there, and it will ask a bit more than you bargained for. 
When fangs are black, you can try to feed it waxworm goo. Just cut a waxworm, and put the innards on the spiders mouthparts. 
Keep the spider slightly warmer than your other ones,offer drops of water and later waxworm soup as much as it will take. The goal is to get it to molt sooner, which wouldn't take that long since it is a sling. 

How is the contact with the seller coming along? 
I feel he was in the wrong actually. If you breed/keep Theraphosids, at this size they show obvious signs of pre-molt. And when in pre-molt, you DON'T ship. You just don't. 
He/she owes you another spider imo, regardless of this one making it or not.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 12, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> As @Leila has put he/she, guy/gal is what I usually use when I don't know the sex, back to the point, I have to say your wee guy/gal doesn't look like it will stand much of a chance, I thought about posting this earlier, but thought NO give the wee guy/gal a chance, looking at  the picture today and your description, don't you feel it's time to say "I've done all I can for the poor wee guy/gal, time to put it out of it's misery" I really didn't want to post this, I'm thinking of the spider and all this stress it's been through, tough call but it's what I would do, this is in no way your fault and you've been fantastic looking after the T, but I feel the time is nigh. Sending you both lots and lots of positive vibes from the UK. Do the right thing, what *YOU!* feel is the right thing as your there in person seeing what we can't.


As I said I really didn't want to post this, hope the wee fella/gal has made some improvement, sorry f the post sounded callous it's not meant to, I'm all for the spider recovering, I really feel sorry for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jun 12, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> As @Leila has put he/she, guy/gal is what I usually use when I don't know the sex, back to the point, I have to say your wee guy/gal doesn't look like it will stand much of a chance, I thought about posting this earlier, but thought NO give the wee guy/gal a chance, looking at  the picture today and your description, don't you feel it's time to say "I've done all I can for the poor wee guy/gal, time to put it out of it's misery" I really didn't want to post this, I'm thinking of the spider and all this stress it's been through


I don't think that would be the right call, the spider is suffering but it still has the will to live, I don't thinks it's hopeless just yet these animals can be surprisingly hardy. Once it's taken a meal it should be heading on its way to recover, I'm staying optimistic.


Bhickman said:


> @N1ghtFire.      Still some water from just trying to get it a drink. And is this the correct area. I've been using a small soft fine brush and dipping in bottle water and getting a droplet on top and letting it rest the droplet right on the fangs. I want to thank y'all so much for all the help and optimism I'm crossing fingers and hoping it makes it and turns in the the beautiful T it's meant to be. And wanted to add also I've mentioned a few times the angle of main body to abdomen noticed now that back legs are gone abdomen seems to be twisted I'm relation to main body. Spinnerets are to the left of her body instead of inline with the center line of its body
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The seller should send you another specimen, shipping out Ts in pre molt is bad, this is not your fault...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 12, 2017)

I have been sending him updates. I haven't heard back since Friday. I'm fixing to send him a update this morning with pics of how he/she is now. And just go from there. My wife keeps saying the same thing. But I haven't gotten the vibe he's going to do anything which doesn't mean anything but.  So we'll see. I am going to try and wait till he/she can try to eat and go from there. I want to give he/she a shot. We've come this far he/she and I are invested now so were gonna give it a go and hope for the best. @N1ghtFire what do you recommend as for as food in thus situation. He/she is smaller I would say if was complete probably 2ish inch range was supposedly 1 3/4 before shipping. I don't know if I have roaches locally. I think a pet store in the town I work out of has crickets for sure and I believe some variety of worms also.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 12, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> I have been sending him updates. I haven't heard back since Friday. I'm fixing to send him a update this morning with pics of how he/she is now. And just go from there. My wife keeps saying the same thing. But I haven't gotten the vibe he's going to do anything which doesn't mean anything but.  So we'll see. I am going to try and wait till he/she can try to eat and go from there. I want to give he/she a shot. We've come this far he/she and I are invested now so were gonna give it a go and hope for the best. @N1ghtFire what do you recommend as for as food in thus situation. He/she is smaller I would say if was complete probably 2ish inch range was supposedly 1 3/4 before shipping. I don't know if I have roaches locally. I think a pet store in the town I work out of has crickets for sure and I believe some variety of worms also.


Food: waxworms. See my post above.


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok I'll check today on way home and hopefully they have those if by chance they don't is there anything else?


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 12, 2017)

If you can get it eating through any method it could very well recover, regeneration is a marvelous thing. One of my Damon diadema was missing 3 legs when I got him and although not nearly as crippled as your T, he was definitely slowed down by it but after his last molt I can't even tell he was ever missing legs.


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 12, 2017)

dragonfire1577 said:


> If you can get it eating through any method it could very well recover, regeneration is a marvelous thing. One of my Damon diadema was missing 3 legs when I got him and although not nearly as crippled as your T, he was definitely slowed down by it but after his last molt I can't even tell he was ever missing legs.


So I assume he/she won't be whole after one molt but how much of a recovery could I expect. How do the legs that are completely gone regrow or do they slowly grow from the point they were lost.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 12, 2017)

The new exo forms inside of tarantula without regard to what may be missing currently; that said -- missing appendages may be undersized and take a few moults to emerge as fully whole.

Amazing really.


----------



## dragonfire1577 (Jun 12, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> So I assume he/she won't be whole after one molt but how much of a recovery could I expect. How do the legs that are completely gone regrow or do they slowly grow from the point they were lost.


Well I've never personally dealt with T's regenerating but I believe legs just come back but kinda smaller and over a few molts return to full size.


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 12, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I don't think that would be the right call, the spider is suffering but it still has the will to live, I don't thinks it's hopeless just yet these animals can be surprisingly hardy. Once it's taken a meal it should be heading on its way to recover, I'm staying optimistic


I'm staying optimistic as well, I posted what I thought was right for the spider, hopefully it will eat and drink so it can moult again. I saw the pictures from today and was so shocked, my post was a knee jerk reaction to what I saw. I'm hoping the spider pulls through, for both the spider and the devoted owners sake. It *SUCKS BIG TIME.* The breeder should never have sent it in pre-moult, that's a bad, bad move on his part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MGery92 (Jun 12, 2017)

Don't give up hope, man! Maybe this little spider make it out alive.

I don't want to be an alarmist, but unfortunately I had my first T death not so long ago, the condition of the T was the same. You can see details here: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/first-t-death.294480/

Give it a chance, though. Keep us posted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phases (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh my. Poor thing!


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 12, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> So I assume he/she won't be whole after one molt but how much of a recovery could I expect. How do the legs that are completely gone regrow or do they slowly grow from the point they were lost.


I've had an C.versicolor of that size missing four legs. Next molt, all legs were back. Amazing ability. 
If they don't have waxworms you can try the innards of mealies or superworms. Same practice really. If they don't sell those you can try cutting the soft rear parts of crickets and mash those with some water. (I know, this sounds gory...)
Good luck and keep us updated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 12, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I've had an C.versicolor of that size missing four legs. Next molt, all legs were back. Amazing ability.
> If they don't have waxworms you can try the innards of mealies or superworms. Same practice really. If they don't sell those you can try cutting the soft rear parts of crickets and mash those with some water. (I know, this sounds gory...)
> Good luck and keep us updated


Thanks gonna need all the help I can get learning as I go


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 12, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Thanks gonna need all the help I can get learning as I go


You'll be doing everything even people with decades of experience can do really. Keep her warm, hydrated and quiet, try feeding later. I wouldn't mess with her more, she needs to recover as well as hydrated/fed.


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 12, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> You'll be doing everything even people with decades of experience can do really. Keep her warm, hydrated and quiet, try feeding later. I wouldn't mess with her more, she needs to recover as well as hydrated/fed.


Only time I've messed with him/her since yesterday was to gently roll over best I can with a soft paint brush and give him/her water. Been putting lighlty damp towel in bottom and dry on top of that. then Been trying to leave one side of paper towel damp and one side dry. Using a 16oz deli cup.  Any critiques or changes need to be made.  Been trying to hydrate 2-3 times a day since saturday too much or ??


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 12, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> I don't know if I have roaches locally. I think a pet store in the town I work out of has crickets for sure and I believe some variety of worms also.





Andrea82 said:


> Keep the spider slightly warmer than your other ones,offer drops of water and later waxworm soup as much as it will take. The goal is to get it to molt sooner, which wouldn't take that long since it is a sling.





Nightstalker47 said:


> Once it's taken a meal it should be heading on its way to recover, I'm staying optimistic.


These steps will really help out, I'm really hoping he//she is on the way to recovery, any signs of improvement yet, keep us ported, I'm really rooting for the wee fella now I've seen these optimistic posts, they're so resilient, it's beyond belief how much they can put into recovering from incidents like yours, *COME ON FELLA!*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 12, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Only time I've messed with him/her since yesterday was to gently roll over best I can with a soft paint brush and give him/her water. Been putting lighlty damp towel in bottom and dry on top of that. then Been trying to leave one side of paper towel damp and one side dry. Using a 16oz deli cup.  Any critiques or changes need to be made.  Been trying to hydrate 2-3 times a day since saturday too much or ??


No, that's okay


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 12, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> No, that's okay


Thanks everyone again been dying I'm at work worried about her won't be home for another 3 hours or so.  Fingers crossed I did email seller with newest pics and updates this morning early. No reply as of yet though. But I do appreciate all the support and best wishes and help. Definitely makes me feel more confident in the process thus far and hopefully she'll eat and we can fatten her up get her nice and healthy and hopefully molt quick. I'm nervous about the feeding hope she can do it. I'll keep y'all updated best I can. Hopefully all good news from here out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 13, 2017)

still going as good as it can be.  hydrated this morning before leaving for work seemed to take first droplet rather quickly. so i gave another before taking off.  as far as feeding how long should i wait was wondering with what @Andrea82 recomended with worms if i made a soup out of them should i still wait.  just wondering.  every now and then she has a burst of energy when im flipping her or moving her pedipalp out from under her fang.  l always get some movement but every now and then she comes to life.  im hoping making her food into a soup will work being im afraid about her fangs having issues.  on a side note still no response from the seller.


----------



## Phases (Jun 13, 2017)

This whole thing is amazing. You're basically nursing that poor thing back. It's things like this that make me wonder if connections can be made with these guys. I mean, might she remember all you're doing for her, or realize that you're consciously trying to help and take care of her.  At any rate, keep us posted, I'm very eager to see this one have a positive ending. She looking about the same?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jun 13, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> still going as good as it can be.  hydrated this morning before leaving for work seemed to take first droplet rather quickly. so i gave another before taking off.  as far as feeding how long should i wait was wondering with what @Andrea82 recomended with worms if i made a soup out of them should i still wait.  just wondering.  every now and then she has a burst of energy when im flipping her or moving her pedipalp out from under her fang.  l always get some movement but every now and then she comes to life.  im hoping making her food into a soup will work being im afraid about her fangs having issues.  on a side note still no response from the seller.


Good to hear she's still well, the soup thing is a good option, but not necessary unless she completely lost her fangs, she should be able to eat an unliquified feeder like a small cricket or mealworm.

What you could do is simply pre kill the prey and try to to tongue feed the T, you might need to hold it near her fangs until she sinks them in and gets a hold of it.


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 13, 2017)

Phases said:


> This whole thing is amazing. You're basically nursing that poor thing back. It's things like this that make me wonder if connections can be made with these guys. I mean, might she remember all you're doing for her, or realize that you're consciously trying to help and take care of her.  At any rate, keep us posted, I'm very eager to see this one have a positive ending. She looking about the same?


yeah the same i am completely new to this but i think everything is set the way its going to be until we can get to a molt.  she has movement with the front legs whats there but no real articulation pretty much first 2 joints closest to the body from what i can tell anyways.  fingers crossed im scared every morning or afternoon i walk in that shes gone but so far shes been a trooper.  i have never been a fan of spiders period so ive come a long way lol doing this.  i was joking with my wife the other day and said if she pulls through this shell probably be the most angry spider even though i got it for its "black lab" reputation.  time will tell hopefully good news

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 13, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Good to hear she's still well, the soup thing is a good option, but not necessary unless she completely lost her fangs, she should be able to eat an unliquified feeder like a small cricket or mealworm.
> 
> What you could do is simply pre kill the prey and try to to tongue feed the T, you might need to hold it near her fangs until she sinks them in and gets a hold of it.


ok thanks yeah i planned on killing what ever i gave her for sure dont want to take any chances cause the way she looks im afraid im going to have to flip her to feed her too. as her main body is point towards the sky.


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 14, 2017)

had a scare tonight flipped her to give her some water and noticed she wasnt moving.  noticed she had pooped in the towel and some was still on her abdomen so i wet the soft brush and was gently wiping it off and she starts moving legs.  whew she had me worried.  i keep waiting for the next time i check on her to be the time shes gone  i hope not but my worry.  she isnt active at all.  i dont know that shes moved around much lately which in her state is a struggle.  been changing out towels daily just dont want anything happening like mold or whatever.  this just sucks really wanted one then this happens and see all  the videos on youtube and stuff and wonder if well ever get there.  and in the back of my mind got the fact she cost about $70 before shipping.  am honestly glad i got the a. metallica so i dont feel like im at a total loss. sorry for the rant there lol just wanted to post an update

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 14, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Good to hear she's still well, the soup thing is a good option, but not necessary unless she completely lost her fangs, she should be able to eat an unliquified feeder like a small cricket or mealworm.
> 
> What you could do is simply pre kill the prey and try to to tongue feed the T, you might need to hold it near her fangs until she sinks them in and gets a hold of it.


@Bhickman , if you're going to try above method, you need to be absolutely sure her fangs are hardened out enough. You can tell by the colour of them, they go from white to red to black. Only feed on black.

The fact that she puts herself rightside up is a good sign. The water disappearing fast is one as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 14, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> @Bhickman , if you're going to try above method, you need to be absolutely sure her fangs are hardened out enough. You can tell by the colour of them, they go from white to red to black. Only feed on black.
> 
> The fact that she puts herself rightside up is a good sign. The water disappearing fast is one as well.


She didn't flip herself yesterday I had asked my wife to flip her yesterday and I get home and she had forgotten before she left for the day. Didn't seem like she really wanted to take water last night. Between those and her not moving last night at first I was afraid I had lost her. Then when I went to wipe the poop off she got to wiggling. I'm going to wait on feeding was just wonder if I liquified it if she could take it sooner. Thought maybe if she got some nourishment it might help.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> She didn't flip herself yesterday I had asked my wife to flip her yesterday and I get home and she had forgotten before she left for the day. Didn't seem like she really wanted to take water last night. Between those and her not moving last night at first I was afraid I had lost her. Then when I went to wipe the poop off she got to wiggling. I'm going to wait on feeding was just wonder if I liquified it if she could take it sooner. Thought maybe if she got some nourishment it might help.


(I'm just calling it a her for now. No idea what sex it is  )
Her abdomen looks plump in the last pics you posted so food isn't a real emergency just now. But if you stick to liquids, you might as well give her some cricket/mealie soup. If she takes that, then maybe you can fatten her up to molt sooner. The advice about her fangs hardening was meant for solid feeders. Can you see which colour they have?


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 14, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> (I'm just calling it a her for now. No idea what sex it is  )
> Her abdomen looks plump in the last pics you posted so food isn't a real emergency just now. But if you stick to liquids, you might as well give her some cricket/mealie soup. If she takes that, then maybe you can fatten her up to molt sooner. The advice about her fangs hardening was meant for solid feeders. Can you see which colour they have?


Yeah I understand. Started when I first got her they were blood red out of the package they seem to be a darker red now.


----------



## Jason B (Jun 15, 2017)

I hope the best for your tarantula. Pretty rough experience when there like this its always so touch and go.

I would also recommend posting a review for this seller if their is one for them on here. This whole situation your dealing with could have been avoided if the seller didn't send a T that was most likely showing signs of Pre-Molt... Maybe let them know your going to post a review. You should have already received some sort of compensation for this order and the fact that the seller seems to be waiting to see if the T makes it before taking any action actually makes me upset for you.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 15, 2017)

Jason B said:


> I would also recommend posting a review for this seller if their is one for them on here. This whole situation your dealing with could have been avoided if the seller didn't send a T that was most likely showing signs of Pre-Molt...


While I agree that this is mostly avoidable, and the lack of a prompt response is not a good sign, I would still give the seller a chance to correct the problem before posting a review. (Mistakes sometimes happen; it's how the seller responds that matters.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## keks (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm watching this thread, and with every new posting of the opener I get knots in my stomach. I hope, that your t will get it. The reaction (better not-reaction) of this dealer makes him just more unprofessional. It's a shame.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Xafron (Jun 15, 2017)

That's rough man.  I hope the little thing makes it through, and I hope this seller will do what's right and send you another.


----------



## Ondottr (Jun 15, 2017)

Man, this is sad! I'm watching this thread and rooting for the little guy!


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 15, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> While I agree that this is mostly avoidable, and the lack of a prompt response is not a good sign, I would still give the seller a chance to correct the problem before posting a review. (Mistakes sometimes happen; it's how the seller responds that matters.)


It's been nearly a week. The seller has had plenty opportunity to respond with a proposal, instead of waiting to see if this spider makes it. It is bad manners imo to wait and see if the spider makes it, like @Jason B mentioned. Something like an apology doesn't take much...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 15, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> It's been nearly a week. The seller has had plenty opportunity to respond with a proposal, instead of waiting to see if this spider makes it. It is bad manners imo to wait and see if the spider makes it, like @Jason B mentioned. Something like an apology doesn't take much...


Im not one to really push something more of a go with the flow person. This does suck I've sent probably 5 or 6 emails atleast since the last response I received on Friday. Ive sent pics and updates.  Was told that was terrible on the last response and to leave it alone it'll pull through. But I was pretty sure it was past that point as the fangs were already red when I opened the package which I assumed and may be wrong but meant it was on it's way to hardening. Was told "trying to help" can do more damage than good. So I was afraid to help at first in case something did happen it would be a you messed with it and that's with it died. But as time went realised didn't look optimistic that there would be any help. So instead of losing a $70 spider I would atleast make an attempt. I do want to wait on a review he was the only one I could find with a g. Pulchra sling and I didn't see any bad reviews on here either they were all good not any cons. so I thought I'll go ahead. But it does suck being so new to this we've had my son's b albopilosum now it's 3 weeks. Honestly scared to order have them shipped again some of these aren't cheap and to chance this situation again is kinda scary. I understand stuff happens out of our control. This just sucks. She doesn't hardly move at all so I'm never really sure if she's alive at all. And shell finally twitch or something and I'm like whew. I do want to thank everyone again for everything y'all have been awesome


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 15, 2017)

Xafron said:


> That's rough man. I hope the little thing makes it through, and I hope this seller will do what's right and send you another.


TBH the seller should never have sent the T in the first place.


Ondottr said:


> Man, this is sad! I'm watching this thread and rooting for the little guy!


I'm rooting for the wee fella as well, a damn shame and a disgrace from the seller.


Andrea82 said:


> It's been nearly a week. The seller has had plenty opportunity to respond with a proposal, instead of waiting to see if this spider makes it. It is bad manners imo to wait and see if the spider makes it, like @Jason B mentioned. Something like an apology doesn't take much...


100% @Andrea82 I was just about to post the exact same as yourself, a week and neither an apology nor an explanation, just not good enough.....I so want the T to make it, despite my previous post, which was out of concern for the suffering he's endured.

Come on fella you can do it........

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 15, 2017)

Well I was in luck my local pet store did have wax worms. It's been a week today since I got her was thinking about pulverizing one of the wax worms maybe add some water and get a little soupy and see if she would take it tonight. Good idea or should I wait a little bit longer. Her fangs seem to be rather dark last night but I wouldn't say completely black


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 15, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Well I was in luck my local pet store did have wax worms. It's been a week today since I got her was thinking about pulverizing one of the wax worms maybe add some water and get a little soupy and see if she would take it tonight. Good idea or should I wait a little bit longer. Her fangs seem to be rather dark last night but I wouldn't say completely black


Well I don't know for sure because she doesn't really move anyways and every time I think she is she moves. But as of right now I think she may have passed. I did go ahead and put some wet mushed up wax work on her mouth and changed out towels for clean ones and crossing my fingers bit I don't know this time gonna email seller and update him but not optimistic no responses thus far since friday. And she never got Tobias her enclosure I went and got and set up just for her others got deli cups. She was gonna be special lol

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 16, 2017)

I really hope she turns around. The seller sucks. 
As long as there is some movement and no smell or deflated abdomen, I'd keep trying, but that is me. I don't think anyone could fault you for not doing enough at this point, whether you choos to stop the intensive care or carry on.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 16, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I really hope she turns around. The seller sucks.
> As long as there is some movement and no smell or deflated abdomen, I'd keep trying, but that is me. I don't think anyone could fault you for not doing enough at this point, whether you choos to stop the intensive care or carry on.


So true you've done so much to help the poor wee fella, you can't blame yourself as I'm sure you already know, these things are unavoidable when sent in pre-molt, your commitment has been relentless, sorry it has come to this, as I said the seller should hang his head in shame, has he/she been in touch with you yet. I commend you in all your efforts to remedy the situation. Wishing you all the best pal.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 16, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> So true you've done so much to help the poor wee fella, you can't blame yourself as I'm sure you already know, these things are unavoidable when sent in pre-molt, your commitment has been relentless, sorry it has come to this, as I said the seller should hang his head in shame, has he/she been in touch with you yet. I commend you in all your efforts to remedy the situation. Wishing you all the best pal.


No contact since Friday have sent daily or every other day updates and pics. Ibe sent Maybe 5 or 6 emails since his last reply which was Friday. I emailed last night and was up front about honestly not being a 100% that she had passed because she's fooled me a few times. But she really hadn't moved in a while i did it as gently as i Could i would pet her top and abdomen hoping she mught shoe some movement. She had fooled me yesterday and when i rubbed her abdomen she jumped a little but no reply yet i really hope I do but with my experience so far I don't know

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 17, 2017)

Unfortunately she has passed I was feeling optimistic being as we made it a week I was excited and looking forward to trying to feed her. She's gone limp and is starting to smell tonight. I'm going tobtry seller one more time and confirm with him she is dead and I'll see how it goes from there. At this point still no response since last Friday. Just wanted to update everyone with unfortunately bad news. Really sucks I've been looking just to see if any were available and didn't really have any luck. I didn't put alot of effort into searching because of what I just spent on these can't really justify spending again right now so that sucks. Wasn't a huge amount but being new to it and having to get everything to set up to adds up. Which I know everyone knows. I went a little over in anticipation for her lol she was going tonget the special treatment others were getting deli cups for now till they get a little bigger. Well I want to thank everyone for everything. Wish it would have ended on happier terms. Thanks

Reactions: Sad 16


----------



## keks (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm so sad about this bad news, you have tried all you could, but it didn't help . Such a terrible first step into this wonderful hobby shouldn't be and much less because of such an irresponsibly behavior of this vendor.
I hope he will now refund your lost and you can restart with better experiences.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 17, 2017)

Aw, that sucks, I'm so sorry you lost her. 
You've done absolutely everything that could be done for her. I hope the seller will come through with something, at least a partial refund to make up for the loss. 
There's no hurry to get another one, you just take your time. I can imagine this situation has an impact, so take it easy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 17, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Unfortunately she has passed I was feeling optimistic being as we made it a week I was excited and looking forward to trying to feed her. She's gone limp and is starting to smell tonight.


I'm sorry for your loss (and especially that it was the _Grammostola pulchra_).




Bhickman said:


> I've been looking just to see if any were available and didn't really have any luck.


Since it was the seller's error to send a tarantula that was in pre-molt, I would hope that he would either send you another pulchra or refund the price of that tarantula so you can find another one.


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 17, 2017)

That sucks mate, you gave it 110% as we can all see. So sorry!


----------



## Ondottr (Jun 17, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, dude! 
I really hope the vendor sends you another one, or at least gives you a refund so you can try getting another pulchra when you're ready. 
You definitely did everything you could for the little guy. 
I sincerely hope you have better luck with any future Ts!


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm so sorry.  You really went the extra mile to help this poor T and I appreciate how frustratingly hopeful and hopeless it all seemed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sorry that you had this bad experience. I hope the seller makes it right.

I don't know the seller at all, but in his defense (as far as sending it out when he did) it can be very difficult to tell when a G. pulchra is in premolt. They're already jet black, so there is no color change to go by. I thought that my G. pulchra male was in premolt many times when he wasn't, just because he had been refusing food for a while, and hadn't molted in a long time. Then out of the blue, he would start eating again. Just really unlucky timing in this case.


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 17, 2017)

@Bhickman I've been watching this thread and I was hoping you'd get good luck I'm sorry to see that she sadly passed away

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Phases (Jun 17, 2017)

Aww...


----------



## Jason B (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm sorry it did not make it... but atleast you know you did all you could.

As far as this seller is concerned this experience of yours is enough that I wouldn't want to do business with them and I would want to help prevent others from going through this situation. This T did not have to die it was completely avoidable. And as far as the whole mistakes will happen thing goes... this seller should have done something for the OP the moment the first pictures were sent.. he spent 70 dollars expecting a healthy T.. what he ended up getting was like half a tarantula even if the op had been more fortunate with the outcome the seller should have refunded atleast most of the cost of this T if he could not replace it and the fact that 10 days later he still has gotten nothing is reason enough for a negative review.

Reactions: Agree 13


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 18, 2017)

Jason B said:


> I'm sorry it did not make it... but atleast you know you did all you could.
> 
> As far as this seller is concerned this experience of yours is enough that I wouldn't want to do business with them and I would want to help prevent others from going through this situation. This T did not have to die it was completely avoidable. And as far as the whole mistakes will happen thing goes... this seller should have done something for the OP the moment the first pictures were sent.. he spent 70 dollars expecting a healthy T.. what he ended up getting was like half a tarantula even if the op had been more fortunate with the outcome the seller should have refunded atleast most of the cost of this T if he could not replace it and the fact that 10 days later he still has gotten nothing is reason enough for a negative review.


Agreed. Problems do happen, but as a business owner you have to be all over them immediately and bend over backwards to satisfy that customer. If you don't, someone else will, and you'll lose that customer and probably get some negative word of mouth/reviews.

Example: I had a DOA P. sazimai sling (ruptured abdomen) in January. I took the photos and e-mailed the seller, explaining what had happened. He responded within 15 minutes, and in addition to replacing the sling, offered me a choice from another species as a freebie. I was not interested in that species and declined his offer, but it was a nice gesture. When I got my package, there were 2 P. sazimai slings in it, doubling my chances to get a female. That is excellent customer service. That is how you need to handle problems like this if you want a glowing review (and repeat business) instead of a negative review. It doesn't sound like the seller in this case is very motivated to help the customer out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7 | Love 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 18, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Agreed. Problems do happen, but as a business owner you have to be all over them immediately and bend over backwards to satisfy that customer. If you don't, someone else will, and you'll lose that customer and probably get some negative word of mouth/reviews.
> 
> Example: I had a DOA P. sazimai sling (ruptured abdomen) in January. I took the photos and e-mailed the seller, explaining what had happened. He responded within 15 minutes, and in addition to replacing the sling, offered me a choice from another species as a freebie. I was not interested in that species and declined his offer, but it was a nice gesture. When I got my package, there were 2 P. sazimai slings in it, doubling my chances to get a female. That is excellent customer service. That is how you need to handle problems like this if you want a glowing review (and repeat business) instead of a negative review. It doesn't sound like the seller in this case is very motivated to help the customer out.


i do hate to leave a bad review i know things happen. its just a crappy first experince for a lot of things at once. 1st sling, 1st molt, first online order, and first time using this seller. he only has positive reviews on here and he did send a freebie but it was one hes selling for i think $10.  still no response since last friday.  and ive emailed 2 times since this friday once saying i thought she might have passed and then one to confirm she had passed.  i wish i would have waited they have a reptile expo near us at the end of july i started to wait for but was impatient.  im just glad i went ahead and ordered the a. metallica at the same time would have sucked to get one spider and it died.  only reason i did was i figured im already paying shipping might as well go ahead and take advantage of that and get another. the freebie was a c. darlingi i dont know that i would have ever got one of those being from what ive read of old worlds and how defensive and as new as we are.  but we can grow together and get used to each other. it has been cool to watch how its setting up its enclosure.  its only 1/4" right now.  and the metallica is beautiful

Reactions: Like 2 | Sad 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 19, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Agreed. Problems do happen, but as a business owner you have to be all over them immediately and bend over backwards to satisfy that customer. If you don't, someone else will, and you'll lose that customer and probably get some negative word of mouth/reviews.
> 
> Example: I had a DOA P. sazimai sling (ruptured abdomen) in January. I took the photos and e-mailed the seller, explaining what had happened. He responded within 15 minutes, and in addition to replacing the sling, offered me a choice from another species as a freebie. I was not interested in that species and declined his offer, but it was a nice gesture. When I got my package, there were 2 P. sazimai slings in it, doubling my chances to get a female. That is excellent customer service. That is how you need to handle problems like this if you want a glowing review (and repeat business) instead of a negative review. It doesn't sound like the seller in this case is very motivated to help the customer out.


The seller just responded said "he was sorry to hear that, he thought it would pull through for sure. was glad to hear I did all I could and that if he had any g pulchra left he'd give me a pretty hefty discount but that was his last one he had available". So that sucks definitely make me think twice about ordering again period just scary being in a new hobby forking out that money and this happen wish I wouldn't have paid the higher shipping for the lag now since it seems worthless.  Atleast I got an apology I guess. Would have been nice to get something back I could put towards another just feels like ivthrew that money away now and have to pay out all that money again if I want to get another one. Which at this point I don't know. We don't really have anything local and I'm not sure I want to order online between Ts and shipping gets expensive. I was hoping if I got anything back at all I would use it at the repticon show I beleiv e it is at the end of July be about an hour drive but no worries with shipping mishaps. Maybe I can talk the wife into okaying me spending money again lol man this has been an awful experience jeez. Well thank everyone again y'all have been awesome

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## keks (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> The seller just responded said *"he was sorry to hear that, he thought it would pull through for sure. was glad to hear I did all I could and that if he had any g pulchra left he'd give me a pretty hefty discount but that was his last one he had available"*. So that sucks definitely make me think twice about ordering again period just scary being in a new hobby forking out that money and this happen wish I wouldn't have paid the higher shipping for the lag now since it seems worthless.  Atleast I got an apology I guess. Would have been nice to get something back I could put towards another just feels like ivthrew that money away now and have to pay out all that money again if I want to get another one. Which at this point I don't know. We don't really have anything local and I'm not sure I want to order online between Ts and shipping gets expensive. I was hoping if I got anything back at all I would use it at the repticon show I beleiv e it is at the end of July be about an hour drive but no worries with shipping mishaps. Maybe I can talk the wife into okaying me spending money again lol man this has been an awful experience jeez. Well thank everyone again y'all have been awesome


That is not the nice way at all, and absolutely unprofessional. I never would order there again. He could refund you (or at least a part of) the money you paid for the t if he don't have another one. This is customer service. It is not your fault that this poor thing died.  
I am so sorry for you (to say it again). Go to the show, if you can. You get your ts cheaper, you can see it before paying and you have no shipping risks. And you can talk to other people, maybe you find somebody else in your neighborhood with tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 19, 2017)

I know it is hard to write a bad review, but if people don't get bad reviews, that means they can get away with this kind of behaviour, and will continue to do so. 
About the seller's response...that is just a load of crap. He can easily give a refund and that has nothing to do with the pulchra being available or not. 
It doesn't matter that he has all positive reviews. Mistakes are mistakes and need to be set right.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Leila (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> The seller just responded said "he was sorry to hear that, he thought it would pull through for sure. was glad to hear I did all I could and that if he had any g pulchra left he'd give me a pretty hefty discount but that was his last one he had available". So that sucks definitely make me think twice about ordering again period just scary being in a new hobby forking out that money and this happen wish I wouldn't have paid the higher shipping for the lag now since it seems worthless.  Atleast I got an apology I guess. Would have been nice to get something back I could put towards another just feels like ivthrew that money away now and have to pay out all that money again if I want to get another one. Which at this point I don't know. We don't really have anything local and I'm not sure I want to order online between Ts and shipping gets expensive. I was hoping if I got anything back at all I would use it at the repticon show I beleiv e it is at the end of July be about an hour drive but no worries with shipping mishaps. Maybe I can talk the wife into okaying me spending money again lol man this has been an awful experience jeez. Well thank everyone again y'all have been awesome


Thank you for keeping this thread up to date. I know your experience has been an incredibly tough one, and I am so so sorry that you had to endure what must have been a mental/emotional rollercoaster.. You really did go above and beyond for that poor tarantula. :::big hugs:::

Please never purchase another T from that vendor. I agree with the others here. An adequate review should be left on the forum in the appropriate place. You will not be a jerk for leaving a review. You gave the vendor ample time to respond, but he/she refused to reciprocate decent communication.

I wish you well, love.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JoshDM020 (Jun 19, 2017)

Ive been watching this thread and i agree with everyone. This is awful and that dealer needs to re-evaluate their business model. "Refunded one apology for an expensive spider that died due to dealer mistake" will look great in a review. Just saying. Also, should you ever try online again, Inland Sea is a really good guy, reasonable prices, will answer any of your questions and tries his best to prevent any complications, shipping is calculated by distance so its not some $50 flat rate BS (no offense to those of you that do that, but 13 dollars from a few states away makes $50 from barely over the state line look silly for those of us financially challenged) (i hope that doesnt violate any terms of service). He doesnt have any pulchras listed at the moment but hes got a lot of good spiders *cough* A. geniculata *cough*. Anyways, a review doesnt have to be bad. Just point out that they didnt meet standards of customer service that would please most people. Mention what happened with the spider. And try again with another dealer or stick to expos/pet stores. Hope the other spiders work out for you!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Haemus (Jun 19, 2017)

Normally I am hesitant towards negative reviews as they are often used to coerce businesses into unreasonable concessions, but this is a case that definitely warrants one. An apology is not enough. 

If his reviews are polished, when yours gains traction, he'll have no choice but to reach a more satisfactory conclusion with you. Good luck

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Atleast I got an apology I guess





keks said:


> He could refund you (or at least a part of) the money you paid for the t if he don't have another one. This is customer service. It is not your fault that this poor thing died.





Andrea82 said:


> He can easily give a refund and that has nothing to do with the pulchra being available or not.





Leila said:


> Please never purchase another T from that vendor.


You deserve a replacement or a refund, no quibbles, you tried so hard to help, so if you hadn't helped the seller would have refunded the cost, what kind of customer service is this - awful business, I would never buy from this dealer again, a negative review is a must in this case, as we all agree this is *NOT *the way to do business, still feel terrible for you.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ErinM31 (Jun 19, 2017)

I discovered this thread last night and read through it all, hoping for a happy ending for you and the poor T.  I'm so sorry that you had to go through that and applaud you for doing everything you could for the tarantula!

Take all the time you need but I hope that this will not turn you off from getting more tarantulas or purchasing from the better online dealers! As others have stated, many will go above and beyond the stated ToS and if you PM any of us, we'd be glad to give recommendations (don't think I'm supposed to here). It sounds like you did your homework before ordering from this dealer and I too had a bad experience with one of the big names with lots of positive reviews -- in my case, a DOA instead of all that you went through. It might have discouraged me from buying online too except that I'd had many great experiences with another dealer (who doesn't sell many T's which is why I looked elsewhere). I contacted the seller but NEVER heard back; not even an apology for what little that is worth. I think I left a tepid but not negative review because I was new and the ToS were technically followed so I thought it would be wrong to post a negative review. There are times when the buyer can knowingly take a risk with their choice of shipping or ordering fragile specimens that cannot be guaranteed; HOWEVER, no LAG is NOT license to send dead animals and not correct what was clearly a mistake on the dealer's end.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ghost56 (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> The seller just responded said "he was sorry to hear that, he thought it would pull through for sure. was glad to hear I did all I could and that if he had any g pulchra left he'd give me a pretty hefty discount but that was his last one he had available". So that sucks definitely make me think twice about ordering again period just scary being in a new hobby forking out that money and this happen wish I wouldn't have paid the higher shipping for the lag now since it seems worthless.  Atleast I got an apology I guess. Would have been nice to get something back I could put towards another just feels like ivthrew that money away now and have to pay out all that money again if I want to get another one. Which at this point I don't know. We don't really have anything local and I'm not sure I want to order online between Ts and shipping gets expensive. I was hoping if I got anything back at all I would use it at the repticon show I beleiv e it is at the end of July be about an hour drive but no worries with shipping mishaps. Maybe I can talk the wife into okaying me spending money again lol man this has been an awful experience jeez. Well thank everyone again y'all have been awesome


Don't accept that at all, email back and fight for the refund. Link them this thread if you haven't already. The seller is a complete moron if "he thought for sure it was going to pull through". If you paid for LAG, and they still refuse to refund you, I would get in contact with an admin/moderator. At the least, hopefully we could get them off this forum.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 19, 2017)

ErinM31 said:


> I discovered this thread last night and read through it all, hoping for a happy ending for you and the poor T.  I'm so sorry that you had to go through that and applaud you for doing everything you could for the tarantula!
> 
> Take all the time you need but I hope that this will not turn you off from getting more tarantulas or purchasing from the better online dealers! As others have stated, many will go above and beyond the stated ToS and if you PM any of us, we'd be glad to give recommendations (don't think I'm supposed to here). It sounds like you did your homework before ordering from this dealer and I too had a bad experience with one of the big names with lots of positive reviews -- in my case, a DOA instead of all that you went through. It might have discouraged me from buying online too except that I'd had many great experiences with another dealer (who doesn't sell many T's which is why I looked elsewhere). I contacted the seller but NEVER heard back; not even an apology for what little that is worth. I think I left a tepid but not negative review because I was new and the ToS were technically followed so I thought it would be wrong to post a negative review. There are times when the buyer can knowingly take a risk with their choice of shipping or ordering fragile specimens that cannot be guaranteed; HOWEVER, no LAG is NOT license to send dead animals and not correct what was clearly a mistake on the dealer's end.


i did choose his cheaper option for shipping but still had LAG which i guess technically it did arrive alive.  i just left review it wouldn't let me post the pic of the day i opened it but could of later pics.  i mentioned this thread in case anyone needed or wanted to see to verify.  felt bad not being able to post that pic cause i felt like i was someone complaining but not proving it so i mentioned this thread for a reference.  felt like i ws in school again guess i rambled on and had to revise the review to fit.  but was just trying to tell the story.  i was honest he had fair prices offered discounts for the new site, and gave a freebie.  just my experience sucked.  i think im going to try for the show next month i really would like a g pulchra or E. sp red.  are the 2 that im eyeballing right now.  just hard to justify spending money again after the loss.  but have a month or more. so well see.  just got email back from seller after review saying 
"Hey man, 

Appreciate your review on the Boards. Sorry the transaction didn't go the way either of us wanted. LAG honestly only refers to literally arrival for most sellers. And I honestly thought she'd pull though. Anyway, I'm not here to try and get you change anything on the review, I'll take that feedback because I could've definitely handled the situation a little better. I just don't want this to discourage you from leaving the hobby, I don't have to be your T dealer cuz there's a lot of others out there but, this is a great hobby and I wouldn't want a little incident to discourage someone from being involved in it. Take care!".  so i guess thats that then.  well again thanks everyone for everything well just see where it goes from here maybe find some good stuff at the show and i can talk the wife in to lol.

Reactions: Sad 2 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> LAG honestly only refers to literally arrival for most sellers.


This couldn't be further from the truth.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Had LAG which i guess technically it did arrive alive.


Not the way it's meant to, missing limbs, mid - molt.


Bhickman said:


> LAG honestly only refers to literally arrival for most sellers.


No I've had T's for 3 days and they've just died on me no death curl, nothing, and received an apology and replacement.


Ghost56 said:


> This couldn't be further from the truth.


Agreed 110% LAG is more than it arriving alive, it means it arrives alive and in the condition you expected.....shocking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> "Hey man, Appreciate your review on the Boards. Sorry the transaction didn't go the way either of us wanted. LAG honestly only refers to literally arrival for most sellers. And I honestly thought she'd pull though. Anyway, I'm not here to try and get you change anything on the review, I'll take that feedback because *I could've definitely handled the situation a little better.* I just don't want this to discourage you from leaving the hobby, I don't have to be your T dealer cuz there's a lot of others out there but, this is a great hobby and I wouldn't want a little incident to discourage someone from being involved in it. Take care!"




He could STILL EASILY MAKE IT RIGHT, but he has decided not to.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Award 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Jun 19, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> He could STILL EASILY MAKE IT RIGHT, but he has decided not to.


Can't believe it either.. This thread has almost 7 pages of replies. The guy just screwed himself out of a lot of business, which could have easily replaced the loss of a spider/$70 tenfold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 19, 2017)

what sucks also is when i opened the box had a card with a code for 25% of the next visit and i had all intentions of using that thought that was awesome but then the nightmare started.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> what sucks also is when i opened the box had a card with a code for 25% of the next visit and i had all intentions of using that thought that was awesome but then the nightmare started.


Ya, I don't understand this guys thought process behind this at all. Really sucks this is your first experience. I know it'll be hard, but please don't let this leave a sour taste in your mouth. I can assure you, this is not normal. There's a ton of sellers on here that wouldn't have sent a T in premolt to begin with, and if something like this did happen, would've done right by you instantly.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 19, 2017)

Anyone got a link to the review? 

@Bhickman 
Yes, the seller was 'very friendly' in sending you an OW freebie for which you not feel ready at all. 
I can't believe he still tries to take advantage of the fact that you are a new keeper and first time arrival from shipment. 
After all this I would have sent you a beginner spider for free just to let you know that it usually works out very well via shipment. But I'm in Europe so that's not possible. 
He should have let you choose a replacement of same value.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Ghost56 (Jun 19, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Anyone got a link to the review?


http://arachnoboards.com/reviews-reports/nunoskii.76/reviews#review-958

Didn't even notice the freebie was a baboon. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 19, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Anyone got a link to the review?
> 
> @Bhickman
> Yes, the seller was 'very friendly' in sending you an OW freebie for which you not feel ready at all.
> ...


thanks that's awesome that you would even consider something like that.  i understand i'm not gonna quit i know things happen and all experiences aren't gonna be bad.  i guess on a positive note i got the bad experience out of the way just happened to be a fairly expensive spider(to me) and the one i wanted.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> thanks that's awesome that you would even consider something like that.  i understand i'm not gonna quit i know things happen and all experiences aren't gonna be bad.  i guess on a positive note i got the bad experience out of the way just happened to be a fairly expensive spider(to me) and the one i wanted.


I assure you not all transactions through the post work out like yours, I order from people all over the UK and EU, never had a bad experience, I've had DOA's and T's that survived for a couple of days but the sellers have seen that was not good business and received apologies, replacements, and discounts on my next purchases, you get fantastic sellers/dealers, unfortunately your experience is out if the ordinary to say the least, good for you leaving the review you did, nothing you said was untrue, and extremely factual, all the best for future transactions.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 19, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> http://arachnoboards.com/reviews-reports/nunoskii.76/reviews#review-958
> 
> Didn't even notice the freebie was a baboon. This is ridiculous.


its only about 1/4 " now but how crazy is it gonna be when it gets older/bigger.  i know its freaking fast right now.  it bolted when i was housing it originally.  was quick


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> its only about 1/4 " now but how crazy is it gonna be when it gets older/bigger.  i know its freaking fast right now.  it bolted when i was housing it originally.  was quick


An OW as a freebee, now that makes loads of sense, knowing it's your first....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost56 (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> its only about 1/4 " now but how crazy is it gonna be when it gets older/bigger.  i know its freaking fast right now.  it bolted when i was housing it originally.  was quick


As long as you give it plenty of substrate and a suitable hide, you shouldn't really have any issues. It will always be very quick, but usually they'll burrow/stay hidden if given the correct enclosure setup. Best advice I can give, is always do rehousings on a big open floor with a catch cup in arms reach. If they do bolt, they run out of steam pretty quick.


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 19, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> As long as you give it plenty of substrate and a suitable hide, you shouldn't really have any issues. It will always be very quick, but usually they'll burrow/stay hidden if given the correct enclosure setup.


hes been fun to watch set up his enclosure i wish i would have put him in a 16 oz deli cup but uses a 8 oz i think.  its plenty big and i did 3/4 full of substrate.  found its hide rather quickly has dug a second entrance out the back side of it and has made what looks like the dirt its pushed out and webbed a funnel to the entrance.  its webbed a lot more than the a. metallica has.  i don't hardly ever see it.  when it first went in hide it webbed entrance up.  i rubbed a small cricket on entrance and it snatched it was pretty cool.  hasn't done that again I've been squishing the crickets head and leaving near the entrance. and come back in a few minutes to look and its gone and can see it down in the burrow.  as far as water i wasn't sure so i used pens clicker cap and pushed it into the substrate on the opposite side of enclosure in ill fill it and wet the substrate around it leaving all the rest dry.  figured that would be small enough he couldn't fall in and drowned if he needed a drink and i wasn't wetting the substrate right or enough.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> hes been fun to watch set up his enclosure i wish i would have put him in a 16 oz deli cup but uses a 8 oz i think.  its plenty big and i did 3/4 full of substrate.  found its hide rather quickly has dug a second entrance out the back side of it and has made what looks like the dirt its pushed out and webbed a funnel to the entrance.  its webbed a lot more than the a. metallica has.  i don't hardly ever see it.  when it first went in hide it webbed entrance up.  i rubbed a small cricket on entrance and it snatched it was pretty cool.  hasn't done that again I've been squishing the crickets head and leaving near the entrance. and come back in a few minutes to look and its gone and can see it down in the burrow.  as far as water i wasn't sure so i used pens clicker cap and pushed it into the substrate on the opposite side of enclosure in ill fill it and wet the substrate around it leaving all the rest dry.  figured that would be small enough he couldn't fall in and drowned if he needed a drink and i wasn't wetting the substrate right or enough.


Sounds like you set it up perfectly fine. For future reference though, you don't have to worry about T's drowning. They float, and can actually swim/crawl on top of the water.


----------



## keks (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> hes been fun to watch set up his enclosure i wish i would have put him in a 16 oz deli cup but uses a 8 oz i think.  its plenty big and i did 3/4 full of substrate.  found its hide rather quickly has dug a second entrance out the back side of it and has made what looks like the dirt its pushed out and webbed a funnel to the entrance.  its webbed a lot more than the a. metallica has.  i don't hardly ever see it.  when it first went in hide it webbed entrance up.  i rubbed a small cricket on entrance and it snatched it was pretty cool.  hasn't done that again I've been squishing the crickets head and leaving near the entrance. and come back in a few minutes to look and its gone and can see it down in the burrow.  as far as water i wasn't sure so i used pens clicker cap and pushed it into the substrate on the opposite side of enclosure in ill fill it and wet the substrate around it leaving all the rest dry.  figured that would be small enough he couldn't fall in and drowned if he needed a drink and i wasn't wetting the substrate right or enough.


OT-Pics  ??


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 19, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> Sounds like you set it up perfectly fine. For future reference though, you don't have to worry about T's drowning. They float, and can actually swim/crawl on top of the water.


oh i did not know that thanks.  i had read not to leave a water dish for slings but i was worried not to leave anything so i thought that was a good compromise the clicker cap lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 19, 2017)

keks said:


> OT-Pics  ??


pics of its enclosure? i can get some when i get home and will post.  i feel bad though he anchors everything to the lid so i try to just crack one side and squeeze the crickets or syringe in to water him.  so i mess his webs up a little everytime i have to open it


----------



## keks (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> pics of its enclosure? i can get some when i get home and will post.  i feel bad though he anchors everything to the lid so i try to just crack one side and squeeze the crickets or syringe in to water him.  so i mess his webs up a little everytime i have to open it


I know this problem, my Avicularia geroldi anchored her web almost completely at the lid too. I have only a very small acting-radius to give water and food. Sometimes it is good, when the lid is made of soft plastic ^^.


----------



## PidderPeets (Jun 19, 2017)

Don't know how you paid, but if you used Paypal, you could always file a dispute. They tend to agree with the buyer in most situations, so you'd probably at least get some money back. The fact that the seller emailed you after the review admitting he could've handled the situation better, but then proceeds to NOT handle the situation better just bothers me. Admitting the situation wasn't handled properly should IMMEDIATELY be followed by asking the buyer how to rectify the situation. The seller made a mistake. You shouldn't be the one at a loss because of it.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## EulersK (Jun 19, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> Can't believe it either.. This thread has almost 7 pages of replies. The guy just screwed himself out of a lot of business, which could have easily replaced the loss of a spider/$70 tenfold.


He's been added to my list of people I'll never do business with, and I'm sure I'm not alone in that. Dumb, dumb move. What's annoying is how he's phrasing it as if nothing can be done about it.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## PidderPeets (Jun 19, 2017)

Another thing I noticed after reading your review was that the shipment was supposed to be held at the Fed Ex facility, not delivered to your house. Had your wife not been there by chance, you'd likely be looking at three dead slings (including the freebie) instead of one. While that could have been an error on Fed Ex's end, to me that implies that the seller didn't tell Fed Ex to hold it. That could've spelt disaster for you and your T's, and that might have been entirely the seller's negligence. So that's now three things about your order that could have been drastically improved: the proper delivery/holding method, the shipping of a premolt sling, and the customer service. I could honestly overlook the first two issues if the seller was at least willing to work with you to ensure you both reached a resolution you could both be content with, but as the situation is now, I wouldn't buy from him. I wouldn't take the risk.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 19, 2017)

EulersK said:


> What's annoying is how he's phrasing it as if nothing can be done about it.


Absolute nonsense, he can still make things right by offering you a T of the same value as the
G. pulchra, without charging P&P it's the *ONLY *thing he can do to make this right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 19, 2017)

Agreed with so much posted here re: seller. 
*It's never too late to make something right.  *
I am very disappointed seller didn't offer at least a refund or to ship something of comparable value.

At the end of the day, maybe the seller didn't realize T was pre-moult, but one thing was always certain: the buyer was NOT at fault here. 
Yet buyer has lost in many ways -- not just losing the T (and money); but buyer spent the week up to the loss involved in the care and concern over the wounded T.  And time spent seeking advice and posting on the boards for help.  This was a costly T in many ways.  

All this plus seller unwilling to even keep lines of communication open -- just ignored emails for days on end.  Bad for buyer, bad for hobby.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> its only about 1/4 " now but how crazy is it gonna be when it gets older/bigger.  i know its freaking fast right now.  it bolted when i was housing it originally.  was quick


It's actually an Old World species that gets recommended a lot for a first OW. They can be defensive, and they're reasonably quick as well. Best way to keep it (besides what you are already doing which is fine!), is in a larger tub than you would normally do. This way you create some working space so you don't have to deal with a defensive spider every time you open the enclosure. 

The pulchra wasn't only expensive to you. It is a lot of money and I think you have every right to be pissed off at losing it this way.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 19, 2017)

keks said:


> OT-Pics  ??


Not the best pics enclosure isn't crystal clear he came out to say hi and get his picture taken lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ghost56 (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Not the best pics enclosure isn't crystal clear he came out to say hi and get his picture taken lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks perfect to me, should last a few molts too. You could probably add a bigger cap for the water dish, but what you have will work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyders (Jun 19, 2017)

After reading all this, I wish *I* could write a review on this seller's customer service too!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 19, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> Don't know how you paid, but if you used Paypal, you could always file a dispute.


i had thought about that but i dont know my wife says no so i dont know.


PidderPeets said:


> Another thing I noticed after reading your review was that the shipment was supposed to be held at the Fed Ex facility, not delivered to your house. Had your wife not been there by chance, you'd likely be looking at three dead slings (including the freebie) instead of one.


yeah i had talked to him before hand and had given the address to the fed ex facility in the city i work in so i could pick up after work cause my wife was supposed to be out most of the day all week and was scared it would miss her.  luckily she was there and the shipment i guess was scheduled to be delivered by 12 and luckily that was a day she didnt have to leave as early as normal. it go there just after 12 i beleive not that it matters but is nice they were close to when they said it would be delivered.  also was just s typo and not blaming him for this but was another lack of communication.  i placed the order was told he would try to ship monday after work but may not make it but at latest would be tues morning.  i was perfectly fine with that i understand work and life.  waited all day tues for confirmation or email.  finally around 4-5 got email through the new web site saying they had shipped thats cool took  a bit to get tracking a time to send.  so i try tracking that number "not found" ok its just not been entered yet .  next morning same message, lunch same message.  that evening same.  so i beleive i emailed that evening and next morning when i still got that message.  so im worried now and no responses.  i figured thursday is the day it should have been here buy shipping estimate i paid for.  im worried where its going to b/c order shows my address and not the fed ex facility i had left for him.  so thursay i finally call fed ex automated phone says number isnt a good number. so i get ahold of an operator and give the number nothing bad number.  asks for name nothing, my address nothing, i give them the fed ex facilty nothing.  so i email again to see whats going on cause im thinking is this a scam and finally he responds and the tracking that was sent was a digit off and was out for delivery.  so i asked where was it going cause tracking showed my house and never got a response then it showed up at the house.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> i did choose his cheaper option for shipping but still had LAG which i guess technically it did arrive alive.


While it was technically alive when it arrived, having a tarantula molt during shipping (and die a week later from the bad molt) is arguably not within the spirit of a LAG.

This is a sad demonstration of how a LAG is only as good as the seller making it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 19, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> While it was technically alive when it arrived, having a tarantula molt during shipping (and die a week later from the bad molt) is arguably not within the spirit of a LAG.
> 
> This is a sad demonstration of how a LAG is only as good as the seller making it.


I understand i guess i could have done what the seller originally told me to.  just leave it alone and let it do its thing.  proably wouldnt have lasted a week then.  like i said i understand crap happens and hes not obligated in any way to do anything.  just a crappy situation to be in.


----------



## keks (Jun 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Not the best pics enclosure isn't crystal clear he came out to say hi and get his picture taken lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
That's a hardworking little thing (even when this is not a t for a newbie). 
You really make a good job with your t, and that as an absolut beginner too. What a waste of nerves and emotions because of this bad shipping. I hope you can enjoy your other ts soon . And I enjoy already the pics of your new additions at the expo   .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 20, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> I understand i guess i could have done what the seller originally told me to.  just leave it alone and let it do its thing.  proably wouldnt have lasted a week then.  like i said i understand crap happens and hes not obligated in any way to do anything.  just a crappy situation to be in.


This thread just keeps going, due to the outrage from all members, if you had left the T it would have died long before it final demise, you did all you could, if the seller can't see that and act in good faith then he does not deserve any of our custom, LAG as I've said means more than it being *ALIVE *it should have arrived in tip top condition otherwise your LAG has been broken by the seller, sorry to keep this going but it is so important the seller gets the message that this is *UNACCEPTABLE*........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PidderPeets (Jun 20, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> i had thought about that but i dont know my wife says no so i dont know.
> 
> yeah i had talked to him before hand and had given the address to the fed ex facility in the city i work in so i could pick up after work cause my wife was supposed to be out most of the day all week and was scared it would miss her.  luckily she was there and the shipment i guess was scheduled to be delivered by 12 and luckily that was a day she didnt have to leave as early as normal. it go there just after 12 i beleive not that it matters but is nice they were close to when they said it would be delivered.  also was just s typo and not blaming him for this but was another lack of communication.  i placed the order was told he would try to ship monday after work but may not make it but at latest would be tues morning.  i was perfectly fine with that i understand work and life.  waited all day tues for confirmation or email.  finally around 4-5 got email through the new web site saying they had shipped thats cool took  a bit to get tracking a time to send.  so i try tracking that number "not found" ok its just not been entered yet .  next morning same message, lunch same message.  that evening same.  so i beleive i emailed that evening and next morning when i still got that message.  so im worried now and no responses.  i figured thursday is the day it should have been here buy shipping estimate i paid for.  im worried where its going to b/c order shows my address and not the fed ex facility i had left for him.  so thursay i finally call fed ex automated phone says number isnt a good number. so i get ahold of an operator and give the number nothing bad number.  asks for name nothing, my address nothing, i give them the fed ex facilty nothing.  so i email again to see whats going on cause im thinking is this a scam and finally he responds and the tracking that was sent was a digit off and was out for delivery.  so i asked where was it going cause tracking showed my house and never got a response then it showed up at the house.


Ultimately it's up to you and your wife to decide whether you want to open a case on PayPal, but considering how poorly the seller handled the customer service, I just wanted to make sure you knew your options.

As for the complications with the delivery, that still sounds like an avoidable mistake to me. When you're shipping something, you usually have the option to have the package held at the shipping facility. Even if you don't select that option when you initially send it, both the shipper and receiver can usually change the option to have it held as long as you have the tracking number and have an account with the shipping company (making an account takes all of 10 minutes). If you told the seller right off the bat that you wanted the shipment held at the shipping company's building, then it should have been as simple as specifying that when he sent it out. I would understand the mess up if you have stated that you wanted it held after it was already shipped, because the computer systems at shipping companies don't always pick up on changes in delivery methods in time to actually change them. But for the shipment to go to your house instead of being held, the shipper would have to have either never put that specification with the shipment, or changed it after it was already shipped. Even you would have been able to call and ensure that the package got held if you were given the right tracking number, but you weren't. And despite you contacting him numerous times about not being able to track it, he never got back to you until it was too late to stop the delivery. So it was just all around poor communication on his end. When I've had questions or problems with any of my invertebrates, the sellers have ALWAYS gotten in touch with me within 24 hours, usually less. And of my 20+ current inverts (50+ before my moths died off naturally), only about 4 or 5 of them were not ordered online. So as you can imagine, I've had to contact a lot of sellers. I even had one seller email me stating that they couldn't read through my incredibly long email right away but that they would get back to me with a proper response once they got back home. He could've just ignored the email until he was able to respond properly, but he went out of his way to assure me that he would respond when he could. So with so many sellers that I've had to communicate with and all of them being very prompt with their responses, it just blows my mind that a seller could go DAYS without getting back to a customer. Maybe I'm just hypercritical, but to me the seller you interacted with was not at all professional and you're being made to suffer for it. To me that's just not right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 20, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> like i said i understand crap happens and hes not obligated in any way to do anything.


The seller should realize that a lot of people read this thread -- a lot more than just those who posted.  Bad for business, bad for the hobby. 

Seller has a bad attitude, OP has a good attitude -- so seller is taking advantage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 20, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> This thread just keeps going, due to the outrage from all members, if you had left the T it would have died long before it final demise, you did all you could, if the seller can't see that and act in good faith then he does not deserve any of our custom, LAG as I've said means more than it being *ALIVE *it should have arrived in tip top condition otherwise your LAG has been broken by the seller, sorry to keep this going but it is so important the seller gets the message that this is *UNACCEPTABLE*........


i was hoping the LAG would cover this which is why i chose it for piece of mind in the case something went wrong which understandably happens.  and by no means was shipping outrageous compared to some i had seen.  his prices were reasonable.  shipping options were $15 2-3 no lag, $25 2-3 w/ lag, and i think $45 overnight with lag.  i chose the $25 option as it still had lag and wasnt going to break the bank.  total came to around 113 w/ shipping with the discount he's offering.  he offered a 20% of for the opening the website so would have been more and was a big factor why i went with him.  pulchra was originally $85 and metallica $25 then $25 for shipping so i thought i was saving about $22 originally.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 20, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> i was hoping the LAG would cover this which is why i chose it for piece of mind in the case something went wrong


It does cover you, something did go wrong, so you are entitled to a full refund or a replacement, I had 2 slings last for 2 days last week, contacted the seller and I'm just waiting to let her know when I have suitable arrangements for the spiders in question, can't believe the attitude this fella has, it's turning my stomach, really, if the spider had arrived dead you would have received compensation, and TBH it did arrive dead per say as it did die due to the sellers foolish decision to send a T in pre-molt. End of story, don't sit back and take this, fight for your rights, it is all his fault, period.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 20, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> It does cover you, something did go wrong, so you are entitled to a full refund or a replacement, I had 2 slings last for 2 days last week, contacted the seller and I'm just waiting to let her know when I have suitable arrangements for the spiders in question, can't believe the attitude this fella has, it's turning my stomach, really, if the spider had arrived dead you would have received compensation, and TBH it did arrive dead per say as it did die due to the sellers foolish decision to send a T in pre-molt. End of story, don't sit back and take this, fight for your rights, it is all his fault, period.


See, I think the seller *is* reading this thread.  *It's never too late to do the right thing.  *
Hoping this will all just 'go away' ignores how many of us read the review, got seller's name, and have put seller on our 'do not purchase from' list.
You don't want to be this person -- this hobby is small -- we're a somewhat close-knit community.  Word gets around.  
And for what? 
If I goofed up & risked ostracization -- and all I had to do to redeem myself is pay the cost of a T to fix things? Or send something comparable? Easy choice! 
Most mistakes are far more difficult to fix.  But this one is so easy!  How many people goof up and cannot redeem themselves -- and here, we have something easily rectified. How can seller not feel the same?
But the longer this goes on... I am just stuck in the "but why?" mode.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## EulersK (Jun 20, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> See, I think the seller *is* reading this thread.  *It's never too late to do the right thing.  *
> Hoping this will all just 'go away' ignores how many of us read the review, got seller's name, and have put seller on our 'do not purchase from' list.
> You don't want to be this person -- this hobby is small -- we're a somewhat close-knit community.  Word gets around.
> And for what?
> ...


At this point, even if he issued a refund I'd still not ever purchase from him. And I advise others to do the same. "Making it right" after you've been outed as a terrible seller isn't making it right. It means you tried to get away with something, got caught, and now you're apologizing. 

You're not sorry, you're sorry that your name has been sullied.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## JoshDM020 (Jun 20, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> $15 2-3 no lag, $25 2-3 w/ lag


Same delivery time with two different prices? I havent seen that before, and ive looked at all of the sellers on here. If youre paying $10 extra dollars for the same delivery, you should definitely be raising a commotion. Now im angry for a whole new reason.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PidderPeets (Jun 20, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> Same delivery time with two different prices? I havent seen that before, and ive looked at all of the sellers on here. If youre paying $10 extra dollars for the same delivery, you should definitely be raising a commotion. Now im angry for a whole new reason.


Jamie's Tarantulas does that, but with signatures instead of LAG. LAG is offered regardless of what shipping method you choose, but having the option for a signature costs extra. For example standard shipping without a signature is $15, but standard shipping with a signature is $17.50 or something along those lines. It's a matter of $2 or $3 though, not $10.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 21, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> i had thought about that but i dont know my wife says no so i dont know.


Your wife should read this thread and think about the $80 that is lost. Not sure why she thinks it's not worth it....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jason B (Jun 21, 2017)

you need to dispute this charge from paypal simply because the seller doesn't deserve that money.. its really as simple as that. Had you done business with any of the other sellers that post on these boards you'd be as upset as the majority of the people posting on this thread. Because there are great dealers online whether they be some of the larger ones with their own websites or the ones who stick to the classifieds. What defines a good seller is what they do to make things right when something goes wrong. I've never heard of such crap about lag not covering a molting T because it was still alive.. He is has now been added as not only someone I refuse to do business with but will also encourage others to do the same.

Your out 70 dollars and he sorry.. but he is still gonna keep your money cause you know he not that sorry.

Please dispute this transaction with Paypal if he not this seller is going to do this to someone else. Paypal is setup to protect people from this kind of 'service' it simple to file a dispute and once they determine that the tarantula was on deaths door from the moment you unpacked it. You will be refunded. 

You recieved damaged goods end of story. If you bought a piece of electronics and got shipped something that was damaged to the point it was useless you'd most likely send it back... this is no different.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 21, 2017)

EulersK said:


> At this point, even if he issued a refund I'd still not ever purchase from him. And I advise others to do the same. "Making it right" after you've been outed as a terrible seller isn't making it right. It means you tried to get away with something, got caught, and now you're apologizing.
> 
> You're not sorry, you're sorry that your name has been sullied.


For sure, I would never buy from this seller, anyone who has read this thread will have looked at the review left by OP, and come to the conclusion *"never buy from this guy ever"*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 21, 2017)

What's even more ridiculous is that the seller actually 'liked' the review. I think he is very sure of his ability to sell, and doesn't care one bit if people on here will refuse to do business with him. I hope he is wrong.
So please @Bhickman , get your money back, cause he clearly doesn't intend to compensate you. Those 70$ will come handy when you go to the expo

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 21, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> So please @Bhickman , get your money back, cause he clearly doesn't intend to compensate you. Those 70$ will come handy when you go to the expo


Please, @Bhickman you used PayPal for your payment, open a dispute, PayPal are on the buyers side when it comes to matters like yours, it is not about the money anymore, it's the fact the seller thinks he's gotten away with this, if you don't the seller will carry on regardless.
I know your wife said no to this for personal reasons (assumption) but please do it, this is the only thing left for you to do unless the seller somehow finds he has a conscience after all, but I seriously doubt it, it's in the best interests of all buyers and sellers for that matter.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 21, 2017)

@Bhickman I've had a similar situation when I first came back in to the hobby 4 years ago and believe me you cannot let the seller get away with it the smug bastard will be reading this and laughing believing he's gotten away with it.
It's extra hassle that you don't deserve and it may take a few weeks to sort but it will be worth it in the end.

The seller will probably think that 1 bad review won't hurt their business in the future and how wrong he is other members on here have stated they won't deal with them ever, I'm also sure people reading this will be of the same opinion as most of us commenting and I'll tell you now this thread will be mentioned in the future as we've all seen it before. Whatever you choose to do you have the support of this community. As a side note don't let such a bad experience steer you away from ordering again as things like this are rare, in 4 years being back in the hobby I've never had a doa or a mid moult tarantula like yours the 1 bad experience I had my tarantula a G pulchra female was delivered to the wrong address and stolen which resulted in a drawn out battle but I didn't let it deter me from pursuing my passion

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 21, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> Please, @Bhickman you used PayPal for your payment, open a dispute, PayPal are on the buyers side when it comes to matters like yours, it is not about the money anymore, it's the fact the seller thinks he's gotten away with this, if you don't the seller will carry on regardless.
> I know your wife said no to this for personal reasons (assumption) but please do it, this is the only thing left for you to do unless the seller somehow finds he has a conscience after all, but I seriously doubt it, it's in the best interests of all buyers and sellers for that matter.


what are T's considered as far as paypal is concerned.  other tangible goods?


johnny quango said:


> @Bhickman I've had a similar situation when I first came back in to the hobby 4 years ago and believe me you cannot let the seller get away with it the smug bastard will be reading this and laughing believing he's gotten away with it.
> It's extra hassle that you don't deserve and it may take a few weeks to sort but it will be worth it in the end.
> 
> The seller will probably think that 1 bad review won't hurt their business in the future and how wrong he is other members on here have stated they won't deal with them ever, I'm also sure people reading this will be of the same opinion as most of us commenting and I'll tell you now this thread will be mentioned in the future as we've all seen it before. Whatever you choose to do you have the support of this community. As a side note don't let such a bad experience steer you away from ordering again as things like this are rare, in 4 years being back in the hobby I've never had a doa or a mid moult tarantula like yours the 1 bad experience I had my tarantula a G pulchra female was delivered to the wrong address and stolen which resulted in a drawn out battle but I didn't let it deter me from pursuing my passion


i'm actually filing claim now.  its a crappy situation to be stuck in.  hate doing this kind of stuff.  but after everything yall have said about past experiences and how they were handled. and him knowing im new and first order.  im going to take yalls advice and file the claim.  im gonna stick with it and not let one bad experience ruin it.  thanks to everyone again.

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 21, 2017)

filed claim so well see. got a little frustrated finally had to copy my description of event because 3 times paypal timed out after i typed it out and had to start overt again lol jeez.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 21, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> filed claim so well see. got a little frustrated finally had to copy my description of event because 3 times paypal timed out after i typed it out and had to start overt again lol jeez.


Good on you


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 21, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> filed claim so well see. got a little frustrated finally had to copy my description of event because 3 times paypal timed out after i typed it out and had to start overt again lol jeez.


At least it's done now, good for you, hope you have much success, you deserve recompense for all the effort you put into the whole sorry affair......chin up dude.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## keks (Jun 21, 2017)

Phew, that's the way (aha aha ...*sing) ... Good job. This vendor should not get through with such methods, this is only cynicism.  I wish you the best, my fingers are crossed .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 21, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> filed claim so well see. got a little frustrated finally had to copy my description of event because 3 times paypal timed out after i typed it out and had to start overt again lol jeez.


YES!!! Good on you 
So, when you get your money back, we'll start badgering you about which species you're getting. 
Nah, just kidding. A little peace is better, I think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 21, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> YES!!! Good on you
> So, when you get your money back, we'll start badgering you about which species you're getting.
> Nah, just kidding. A little peace is better, I think


thanks everyone ill keep you posted on the outcome and on anything I get at the expo. Hope it's good never been to one. Hoping they have a good selection

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bhickman (Jun 27, 2017)

no real updates yet still waiting on paypal dispute. this my first one so not sure on time frame.  we did go ahead and get tickets for repticon.  were cheaper online and get early admission along with goodies and freebies. so looking forward too that.  just wanted to give an update

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 27, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> no real updates yet still waiting on paypal dispute. this my first one so not sure on time frame.  we did go ahead and get tickets for repticon.  were cheaper online and get early admission along with goodies and freebies. so looking forward too that.  just wanted to give an update


Hopefully you'll find something good at Repticon (like a _Grammostola pulchra_).

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 6, 2017)

Any update @Bhickman?


----------



## Bhickman (Jul 6, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Any update @Bhickman?


none yet still waiting on paypal.  haven't had any real update so i haven't posted anything else just yet.  status is being reviewed as of June 28th, but nothing since

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 6, 2017)

@Bhickman let us know what's happening pal.


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 6, 2017)

Hope your hear something soon - it should go in your favour!


----------



## Bhickman (Jul 6, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> @Bhickman let us know what's happening pal.


i will i didn't want to post a lot of stuff with no update on the situation.  filed on June 21st i believe with waiting for seller to respond as status.  on 28th status changed to being reviewed by paypal. but no other change since then.  hoping its done  before repticon.  ill keep y'all updated as everything goes.  thanks again for all the support.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 6, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> i will i didn't want to post a lot of stuff with no update on the situation.  filed on June 21st i believe with waiting for seller to respond as status.  on 28th status changed to being reviewed by paypal. but no other change since then.  hoping its done  before repticon.  ill keep y'all updated as everything goes.  thanks again for all the support.


You've got more than the one that passed though don't you? Keep posting buddy, we're all still here, I was wondering where you'd disappeared to, just have to wait now, see what the outcome is,  good or bad it's still a good way to sort out the whole sorry affair, hope to see you on the boards sooner rather than later!


----------



## Bhickman (Jul 6, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> You've got more than the one that passed though don't you? Keep posting buddy, we're all still here, I was wondering where you'd disappeared to, just have to wait now, see what the outcome is,  good or bad it's still a good way to sort out the whole sorry affair, hope to see you on the boards sooner rather than later!


yeah we bought a b. albopilosum about a month earlier for my son. she probably around 4".  drove about 1 1/2 to a pet store to get her.  and when i ordered the g. pulchra we also ordered a a. metallica.  and got the c. darlingi sling freebie.  wanting to get another g. pulchra or euathlas sp. red.  hoping to find one or the other at repticon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 6, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> yeah we bought a b. albopilosum about a month earlier for my son. she probably around 4".  drove about 1 1/2 to a pet store to get her.  and when i ordered the g. pulchra we also ordered a a. metallica.  and got the c. darlingi sling freebie.  wanting to get another g. pulchra or euathlas sp. red.  hoping to find one or the other at repticon


Any questions or just a chat, post on the boards so we know you're doing well, it's a shame not to keep up with what's going on in the hobby - well on AB that is, but hey that's all up to you buddy, hopefully we'll see some new threads from you soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bhickman (Jul 8, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> Any questions or just a chat, post on the boards so we know you're doing well, it's a shame not to keep up with what's going on in the hobby - well on AB that is, but hey that's all up to you buddy, hopefully we'll see some new threads from you soon.


still no update from paypal.  not sure how long the process usually takes this is my first and hopefully last time.  on another note the c darlingi molted its 2nd time.  never could find its 1st molt it stayed in its hide always.  just noticed when it came out once it was definitely bigger then when i got it.  i rehoused it last week to a bigger deli cup so i could open lid without pulling top inch of substrate with it lol.  it hasn't really used the hide since made its own shallow burrow and and webbed top over the top to side of deli cup.  i noticed it hadn't been eating last few days or so. so i crushed a crickets head and left it over night came back next day was still there then noticed.  it had cocooned its self in and had molted was pretty neat to see it looks like its quadrupled in size since i got it lol  more like doubled but it was tiny to begin with almost same size as the metallica now.  still waiting for A metallica to molt.  i think its getting ready.  her abdomen is really swollen like the darlingi was and real shiny black hairs look like a mohawk on her abdomen now lol.  but shes still eating so i dont know.  well just wanted to update on the paypal situation and figured id talk about the others been enjoying them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 8, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> still no update from paypal. not sure how long the process usually takes this is my first and hopefully last time.


Have they not even replied to you yet? Are you sure that you did it properly? I've dealt with this process both as a seller and a buyer several times, and I've never had the turnaround lag that you're experiencing. They've always had an answer within a business week.


----------



## Bhickman (Jul 8, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Have they not even replied to you yet? Are you sure that you did it properly? I've dealt with this process both as a seller and a buyer several times, and I've never had the turnaround lag that you're experiencing. They've always had an answer within a business week.


im pretty sure i did status has changed a few times.  says they will contact me if its needed.


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 8, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> im pretty sure i did status has changed a few times.  says they will contact me if its needed.


Contact them again, just to make sure everything is ok, you crossed the t's and  dotted the i's yes, seems strange it's taking so long. Contact them buddy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 19, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> im pretty sure i did status has changed a few times.  says they will contact me if its needed.


Any updates on getting a refund through PayPal?


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 20, 2017)

Hey @Bhickman I'm just echoing what @Ungoliant has asked, PayPal are really taking their time over the claim, any changes yet mate? This really is the last thing you need after all that you went through, but you've got to finish this on the winning side, there is no way not to rule in your favour. Hang in there pal.


----------



## Bhickman (Jul 20, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> Hey @Bhickman I'm just echoing what @Ungoliant has asked, PayPal are really taking their time over the claim, any changes yet mate? This really is the last thing you need after all that you went through, but you've got to finish this on the winning side, there is no way not to rule in your favour. Hang in there pal.


Nothing yet and no replies. I happened to use PayPal credit so the good thing is right now I'm not out anything. They suspended the amount I filed the claim for. So as of right now I'm not out anything on the g. Pulchra. Just cost of a. Metallica and shipping. Which is fine of course since it arrived fine.  By the way I assume it's in premolt because it hasn't ate in I believe a week or so. But hasn't molted yet. She was snatching them off the rings. So I've been crushing the head and leaving in there. But she's not touching them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 20, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Nothing yet and no replies. I happened to use PayPal credit so the good thing is right now I'm not out anything. They suspended the amount I filed the claim for. So as of right now I'm not out anything on the g. Pulchra. Just cost of a. Metallica and shipping. Which is fine of course since it arrived fine.  By the way I assume it's in premolt because it hasn't ate in I believe a week or so. But hasn't molted yet. She was snatching them off the rings. So I've been crushing the head and leaving in there. But she's not touching them.


I would remove any uneaten prey, then leave it in peace, it does sound like premolt although you're the best judge of that, you know your own spider better than anyone else, if it's abdomen is bald it will be easier to judge when the T is truly in premolt. Good luck with the upcoming molt if that's what it is, I also hope you hear back from PayPal ASAP buddy.


----------



## Bhickman (Jul 20, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> I would remove any uneaten prey, then leave it in peace, it does sound like premolt although you're the best judge of that, you know your own spider better than anyone else, if it's abdomen is bald it will be easier to judge when the T is truly in premolt. Good luck with the upcoming molt if that's what it is, I also hope you hear back from PayPal ASAP buddy.


i'm not sure if it is in premolt or not.  it hasn't molted since we've had it. while the c. darlingi has 2 times. we've had them for about a month and a half i believe.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 20, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> i'm not sure if it is in premolt or not.  it hasn't molted since we've had it. while the c. darlingi has 2 times. we've had them for about a month and a half i believe.


Unless your Avic is really fat (and just fasting), if she is repeatedly refusing meals, it is almost certainly pre-molt. (My Avic has been in pre-molt since March.) For Avics, another symptom of pre-molt is that they don't seem to climb as well on smooth surfaces like glass. This is probably due to the decreased nerve input as the new cuticle grows beneath the old one, and the old one begins to separate.


----------



## Bhickman (Jul 20, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Unless your Avic is really fat (and just fasting), if she is repeatedly refusing meals, it is almost certainly pre-molt. (My Avic has been in pre-molt since March.) For Avics, another symptom of pre-molt is that they don't seem to climb as well on smooth surfaces like glass. This is probably due to the decreased nerve input as the new cuticle grows beneath the old one, and the old one begins to separate.


its abdomen did look pretty swollen about 1 1/2 weeks ago still looks a little but i dont think as much as it was.  it was eating a few times a week. doesnt reaal move alot.  it has hide i guess yo ucould call it of webbing it generally stays in.  will come out at times and hang on wall of deli cup.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 20, 2017)

Just read this whole thread, my eyes are burnin ahahah, so sorry this happened to you dude, keep updating the thread!! I wanna hear about your other T's and what happens with paypal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 21, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> Just read this whole thread, my eyes are burnin ahahah, so sorry this happened to you dude, keep updating the thread!! I wanna hear about your other T's and what happens with paypal!


TBH I'm sure that @Bhickman would rather start a new thread, I'm not saying not to post but  I'm sure he would rather put all this sorry business behind him. Keep this thread going of course. But start a new thread regarding any new topic. Keep us updated on the outcome mate, we all want to see a fair response to the whole thing.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 21, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Unless your Avic is really fat (and just fasting), if she is repeatedly refusing meals, it is almost certainly pre-molt. (My Avic has been in pre-molt since March.) For Avics, another symptom of pre-molt is that they don't seem to climb as well on smooth surfaces like glass. This is probably due to the decreased nerve input as the new cuticle grows beneath the old one, and the old one begins to separate.


From what I've gathered, that is not the reason why Avicularia/Caribena (or other arboreal species) are less able to climb. 
It is more due to the 'hairs' which provide the friction necessary to climb on smooth surfaces, on the 'foodpads' wearing thin or wearing off completely, losing the ability to climb until next molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jul 23, 2017)

sorry for getting off topic earlier.  i did receive email from paypal that they received additional info and that the seller has 10 days to reply.  under status as of 7/19 it says awaiting other parties response.  so were moving and hopefully in a good direction.  wanted to update since actually had something worth updating.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Bhickman (Jul 29, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> sorry for getting off topic earlier.  i did receive email from paypal that they received additional info and that the seller has 10 days to reply.  under status as of 7/19 it says awaiting other parties response.  so were moving and hopefully in a good direction.  wanted to update since actually had something worth updating.


No update yet from PayPal today is the 10th day for him to respond to PayPal. But did want to update on we just left the reptile expo lots of cool stuff neither of the 2 I was wanting. But did wind up getting a b. Smithi  for my wife and L.P.  and wife fell in love with a crested gecko so we now own one of those also lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 29, 2017)

Just went through this whole thread and wow. Setting aside their apparent apathy for customer relations, the seller just didn't seem to genuinely care what happened to the T or the fact that *their* mistake directly led to this T's completely avoidable and premature death.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 29, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> No update yet from PayPal today is the 10th day for him to respond to PayPal. But did want to update on we just left the reptile expo lots of cool stuff neither of the 2 I was wanting. But did wind up getting a b. Smithi  for my wife and L.P.  and wife fell in love with a crested gecko so we now own one of those also lol.


What sizes are the L.P. and the B. hamorri - nice choices, I'm not really into reptiles but I'm sure with your taste it's a beauty - good luck with the new additions @Bhickman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bhickman (Jul 29, 2017)

L.p. I would say probably 2 inches or so and b. Hamorri around 1 inch

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 29, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> No update yet from PayPal today is the 10th day for him to respond to PayPal. But did want to update on we just left the reptile expo lots of cool stuff neither of the 2 I was wanting. But did wind up getting a b. Smithi  for my wife and L.P.  and wife fell in love with a crested gecko so we now own one of those also lol.


Shocking that he wouldn't reply by now. His communication and customer relations seemed to be held in such high regard

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bhickman (Jul 29, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Shocking that he wouldn't reply by now. His communication and customer relations seemed to be held in such high regard


He did reply 2 days after it had passed. And then within a half hour of me posting the review for him


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 29, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> He did reply 2 days after it had passed. And then within a half hour of me posting the review for him


But nothing in the six weeks since then?


----------



## Bhickman (Jul 29, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> But nothing in the six weeks since then?


Not From the seller. Just one update from PayPal.


----------



## keks (Jul 30, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> Not From the seller.


I don't understand how he can work like this. He destroys his own business, that's not the general idea .


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 30, 2017)

keks said:


> I don't understand how he can work like this. He destroys his own business, that's not the general idea .


Me either, for the cost of one, yes one G. pulchra - the man is obviously delusional to even think that a member of AB is going to roll over and take this, well he's in for a shock - I'm not sure what the penalties are for such indiscretions but let's hope they're more than the cost of a G. pulchra - disgusting.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bhickman (Aug 3, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> Me either, for the cost of one, yes one G. pulchra - the man is obviously delusional to even think that a member of AB is going to roll over and take this, well he's in for a shock - I'm not sure what the penalties are for such indiscretions but let's hope they're more than the cost of a G. pulchra - disgusting.


well good news.  paypal sided in my favor.  so i guess its over i still want a pulchra but ill wait a little bit.  thanks again everyone for everything. yall are awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3 | Award 3


----------



## keks (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm happy for you, that's the way it should be ^^.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 3, 2017)

Good! And I hope everyone who comes across this thread see what an awful businessman he is. He had time to update his sales thread I noticed the other day. No time to own up to someone he wronged though, interesting.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 3, 2017)

@Bhickman that's brilliant news pal, I'm happy you stuck to your guns, as I expected PayPal sided in your favour - excellent, you can put this all behind you now - you must be so relieved.


----------



## PidderPeets (Aug 3, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Good! And I hope everyone who comes across this thread see what an awful businessman he is. He had time to update his sales thread I noticed the other day. No time to own up to someone he wronged though, interesting.


I'm so glad you brought that up. I was actually looking at his sales thread the other day and was tempted at some of the species. I obviously forgot who he was, and your post just got me to look him up again and realize the mistake I almost made!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WoofSpider (Aug 3, 2017)

I just went through this thread and, unless I missed it, nobody actually posted the name of this awful seller.
I think "naming and shaming" is appropriate in this case.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Aug 3, 2017)

http://arachnoboards.com/reviews-reports/nunoskii.76/reviews#review-958 this is the link to the review I beleive


----------



## Bhickman (Aug 3, 2017)

I 


mconnachan said:


> @Bhickman that's brilliant news pal, I'm happy you stuck to your guns, as I expected PayPal sided in your favour - excellent, you can put this all behind you now - you must be so relieved.


I am I got a random email from his website that said payment status canceled. Made me look at PayPal and saw the credit to me.


----------



## Bhickman (Aug 3, 2017)

It's my first and hopefully only time to file a claim. Felt bad doing it But it's a crappy situation to be in.


----------



## WoofSpider (Aug 3, 2017)

Bhickman said:


> It's my first and hopefully only time to file a claim. Felt bad doing it But it's a crappy situation to be in.


Don't feel bad. You were wronged. The seller refused to provide restitution so you took the only option available to you to correct this injustice. Hopefully the penalty PayPal hits the seller with will be enough to make him reevaluate his customer service.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

